# How can I recover my forgotten Windows 7 password ?



## Herbertly (Jan 15, 2016)

I forgot my adminstrators password on my windows 7, laptop. And that's the only windows account, how can I recover my password without disc? 

PS: It won't let me go into the safe mode cause I still need the password, please help!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Regret to say that helping with password recovery is against our rules - I know it sucks but we cannot verify that you are the laptop owner or that you are not trying to get inside someone else's machine 

This thread is being closed. 



> *TSF RULES - QUICK REFERENCE*
> 
> You may not have multiple identities
> You may not use swear words or any alternative spelling for swear words in a post. This includes using undesirable
> ...


----------

